

JetBrains releases pre-beta Objective-C IDE - gfodor
http://www.jetbrains.com/objc/

======
jawngee
Why?

~~~
gfodor
One big, big reason for me that this is useful is I can now install IdeaVIM
and have a real VIM environment for editing Objective-C with code completion.

The JetBrains guys are wizards and likely will disrupt XCode the way they did
to Visual Studio.

